

Why do HN readers whine so much about paywalls? - MagnumCI

We all enjoy quality journalism.  We all hate with the fury of a thousand suns all web advertising.  99 percent of us make a living writing programs that serve content on the web in some way.<p>Why do we hate the NYT paywall?  Do we expect the NYT to be happy with more exposure?  How do they pay their costs with exposure?
======
minimaxir
> _How do they pay their costs with exposure?_

With their existing subscriber base. Paywalls do not incentive reader to get a
subscription; they just annoy those that don't have one.

------
el33th4xx0r
> How do they pay their costs with exposure?

Off course with ads. That's why adblockers are evil.

